# Modern 14x40



## PeterT (Dec 10, 2019)

Anybody been by Modern lately? I don't recognize this (possibly new?) lathe. I guess I could just call them myself, more out of curiosity. Sometimes their description says 14x40 but really its a 16x & vise-versa.
http://www.moderntool.com/products/modern-14-swing-40-between-centers-ml-1440v-ml-1440vs-lathe-2/

I wonder... the RML series seems to link to Sunmaster (Taiwanese) machine.
https://www.sunmaster-cnc.com/lathe_rml.htm

I also wonder..._ Electronic infinitely variable speed with A.C. motor inverter_. Does this mean VFD?

What a strange coincidence, I just happened to click on this Youtube vid the other day.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 10, 2019)

Hmmm... similiar model at PM in USA
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-tlseries-ultra-precision-lathes/


----------



## sanderzTM (Dec 20, 2019)

PeterT, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 20, 2019)

Just a follow-up. I spoke with Modern & this is a line (Sunmaster) they have carried for a while, not something brand new to them. The lathes originate from Taiwan. The 1440-V is a conventional gear drive & the 1440-VS (variable speed) in the form of VFD. I'm not sure if that means 3 phase or has on-board inverter for single phase. Anyways, these are light industrial manual lathes in the +20K$ range, so maybe more towards the 'lottery winning' hobbyist. Which is maybe why they aren't typically aren't on the floor, although I think I saw the big brother when we had the meetup.


----------

